# Webwasher umgehen / austricksen



## mc_gulasch (9. November 2006)

Moin,

ich bin grad bei ner Firma, die meine Freizeitgestaltung mittels eines Webwashers schon derbe einschränkt. Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt diesen auszuschalten, zu umgehen, auszutricksen...etc? Ich erwarte zwar ein "Sorry, das wird wohl nicht gehen" aber bevor ich kampflos aufgebe, dachte ich, ich frag lieber mal nach.
Bin für jede Info dankbar!

Adios
Gulasch


----------



## ishino (9. November 2006)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du den Sinn von "ich bin gerade in einer Firma" nicht ganz verstanden hast?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. November 2006)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> ich bin grad bei ner Firma, die meine Freizeitgestaltung mittels eines Webwashers schon derbe einschränkt.


Ich bin grad in einer Firma die meine Freizeit durch Arbeit einschraenkt. 

Dass die Firma Dir den Zugang zum Internet sperrt/beschraenkt ist deren Recht, und die Programme sind auch so ausgelegt, dass sie nicht "mal eben" zu umgehen sind. Es duerfte moeglich sein wenn Du z.B. einen eigenen Browser mit einem eigenen TCP-Stack schreibst, aber diese Arbeit waer wohl doch etwas uebertrieben, nicht?


----------



## Dr Dau (11. November 2006)

Hallo!

Die "Einschränkung" wurde nicht ohne Grund gemacht.
Wenn Dich die Einschränkung bei Deiner Dir zugetragenen Arbeit behindert, dann wende Dich an den Administrator.
Dieser wird dann das Problem beheben, sofern denn auch eine Notwedigkeit besteht.
Ansonsten gilt: wenn Du die Einschränkung umgehst (oder evtl. auch nur den Versuch startest), wirst Du sicherlich eine Abmahnung bekommen..... im schlimmsten Fall kann es aber auch zu einer fristlosen Kündigung führen.
Abgesehen davon könnten bei Schäden (z.b. durch Viren/Trojaner/Würmer oder auch Traffickosten) sogar Schadenersatzforderungen auf Dich zukommen.
Ich würde es mir an Deiner Stelle also ganz genau überlegen ob es die Sache auch wert ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## flares (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Thread ist uralt, aber ich möchte dazu noch eine Frage stellen - hat jemand inzwischen eine Antwort auf diese Frage? Oder alternativ eine Möglichkeit, lokal diesen nervigen Fortschrittsbalken auszuschalten, der kommt wenn WebWasher die Datei überprüft, die man herunterlädt?

Meine Anwendung: Lokal ist ein Fedora System. Das update lädt sich Pakete aus dem Internet herunter, aber kann natürlöich nichts damit anfangen, wenn stattdessen eine Javascript-Website kommt mit einem Fortschrittsbalken. Lieber wäre mir, wenn er das einfach im Hintergrund macht und dann die gescannte Datei weiterschickt....


----------



## Mr X (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
klar kann man den Webwasher austricksen.
Es gibt nix was man nicht umgehen kann.

a)Hierzu must du bei dir auf deinen Rechner einen Proxy einrichten.
b)Ausserdem bei dir zuhause einen Proxy.
c)Dann musst du deinen Webbrowser so einstellen das er den lokalen Proxy deines Rechners benutzt.

Das Prinzip ist dann so das dein Proxy der zuhause läuft die Webseiten über http durch die Firewall der Firma tunnelt. Das Prinzip funktioniert immer und dagegen hilft auch keine Firewall.

Das Problem ist nur. Wenn es rauskommt ist das möglicherweise ein Kündigungsgrund.
Das hast du nämlich extreme Erklärungsnöte.

Generell würde ich in so einer Firma die soche Massnahmen macht nicht arbeiten wollen. Sicherlich hat die Firma ein Anrecht das man seine Arbeit tut und nicht im Internet surft.

Das kommt aber immer auf den Einzelfall an. Wenn man gerade nur so gut ist das man nix anderes mehr schafft als gerade seine Arbeit, dann muss man halt sein Maximum geben.
Wenn man noch reserven hat oder sich ggf. im Internet weiterbilden möchte dann sucht man sich am besten einen anderen Arbeitgeber.

Solche Aussagen wie: "Du hast den Sinn von dem Webwasher nicht erkannt" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 99% der Führungskräfte sind unfähig ihre Mitarbeiter zu motivieren und deshalb muss man leider solche Massnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## zerix (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass die Antwort noch gebraucht wird. ;-)


```
Solche Aussagen wie: "Du hast den Sinn von dem Webwasher nicht erkannt" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 99% der Führungskräfte sind unfähig ihre Mitarbeiter zu motivieren und deshalb muss man leider solche Massnahmen ergreifen.
```

Die meisten wollen den Webwasher umgehen, um während der Arbeit Dinge zu tun, die nichts mit der Arbeit zu tun haben, bspw Videos auf Youtube anschauen oder was ich noch öfter gesehen habe, sie wollen in ihren WOW-Foren lesen, schreiben oder was auch immer. 
Sowas hat am Arbeitsplatz nichts zu suchen, ob der Arbeitgeber es schafft jemanden richtig zu motivieren oder nicht. 
Es ist seltener so, dass nützliche Seiten gesperrt sind (d. h. nicht, dass es nicht vorkommt).

Es kommt wirklich sehr selten vor, dass jemand Webwasher oder ähnliches umgehen möchte, um sich weiterzubilden.

Gruß

Sascha


----------

